# Where to get a controller to make incandescent lights flicker/dim



## stang233 (Sep 20, 2010)

I want to light part of my haunt with flickering/dimming 15 watt bulbs. I was hoping to run a string of about 5 of them. I have used the search function and google but have had no luck. Does anyone know of a controller that i can plug in 110v lights?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Is this what you have in mind? I don't know if Jim K. is still taking orders for this year, but you can drop him an email. He has 2 or 3 versions of this product.

http://hauntmasterproducts.com/4.html


----------



## stang233 (Sep 20, 2010)

Exactly what i am looking for. Has anyone used these products? Built well? Safe? Good reviews?


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I have one of Jim's sound to motor boxes - works well!


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

I found a couple of links showing how to build one with a fluorescent lamp starter.
Haunted Flicker Light Adapter
U-Build-It

The key with these is to use low wattage bulbs. If choosing this route, I would perform this hack to a circuit breaker protected power strip. And I think you will want to put a lamp starter on each outlet because of the wattage limitation.

:jol: Now this second method I like much better. They modify a dimmer switch with a photoresistor and a flicker bulb. The flicker bulb is used to trigger the photoresistor which toggles the current. This method allows you to flicker more wattage. They mention a flood light in their description. So if it can handle a flood then a string of low wattage bulbs will work too.
Light Flicker Box

I haven't tried any of these, so I can't vouch for them... but I think I might try and build the Light Flicker Box just because it seems like a good design and a cool effect.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

I've used the fluorescent start system with 25W bulbs, and it works very well. It doesn't throw as much light because the bulbs never really get a chance to fully light up before dimming out. So if you're trying to illuminate something, it may not work that well. But if all you want is flickering bulbs to look at/for effect, then it's great, and the flickering is pretty random.


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

I built a flicker circuit using the flourescent starter. It works fine, but was a pain to solder. I would also make sure it is in a firebox as it just seems a little unsafe.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

A few years back I hacked a power strip to add three fluorescent starters. Each pair of sockets has it's own starter and flicker rate. You can mix 'n' match the starters for even more variety in the effect.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=9811&highlight=flicker+strip


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

stang233 said:


> I want to light part of my haunt with flickering/dimming 15 watt bulbs. I was hoping to run a string of about 5 of them. I have used the search function and google but have had no luck. Does anyone know of a controller that i can plug in 110v lights?


I have a controller for you for sale. I made this one and the price is $10.00.
Send me a message if you're interested.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

light controller is in the For Sale section


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

The products are safe and built to last, I have one from Jim.


----------

